# Mavic Ksyrium SL's - Replacement Rims or Alternative Wheels.



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

The braking surface on my 3-4yr old SL's has had it. Can I somehow get replacement rims as the hubs are fine (recently serviced and have new freehub body etc - boohoo )??

If not what's a good alternative replacement? I'm down in NZ so options are limited (as is cash with baby 2 due in a week or so), we have full range of Mavics, Campag, Fulcrum, Am Classic etc.

I've seen a great deal on some Am Classic Sprint 350 clinchers. At c1300g they're light and the price is right - are they crapola???

I had some 420's a few years back and thought the hubs weren't that great. Water and grit got in quite easy and they ran fairly roughly. Good wheels when new, but didn'treally do well long term - very hard to service too from what I remember.

Any recommendations??

By the way the SL's got daily use but the replacement wheels won't (racing etc) as I'm using open pro's on Chorus for that purpose.

Many thanks,

DannyBoy:thumbsup:


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

They can be rebuilt. Talk to your LBS, they send them to Mavic and you'll get new rims and spokes laced up to your existing hubs. I *think* it's somewhere around $125 - $150 per wheel, but I'm not 100% on that.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*yup*



TACSTS said:


> They can be rebuilt. Talk to your LBS, they send them to Mavic and you'll get new rims and spokes laced up to your existing hubs. I *think* it's somewhere around $125 - $150 per wheel, but I'm not 100% on that.


Four or five years ago I had one rebuilt after I ran over a 2x4 at 45 mph and dented the rim. Was around $100, and I'm still using it today. The LBS rebuilt it there, using original spokes.


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

I just had the LBS guy lace a new rim onto my Ksyrium ES wheel a few days ago. Cost was $95. Hubs and spokes are fine. Not bad for 10k miles of use.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Not bad?*



Ronman said:


> I just had the LBS guy lace a new rim onto my Ksyrium ES wheel a few days ago. Cost was $95. Hubs and spokes are fine. Not bad for 10k miles of use.


I guess different people have different ideas of what constitutes "not bad." If I had over-paid a few $100 for wheels that offer no performance benefits over a standard hand built set, I'd be totally pissed if they only lasted 10K miles.


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

Where did I say the wheels only lasted 10k miles?
I've beat the Hell out of these wheels for over 10k miles over every imaginable road surface, and that's with my 200+ lb. frame aboard. Never once have I had to true the wheels or perform any maintenance. Nothing. Nada. Zero. After hitting a huge, and I do mean huge, pothole on a 50mph descent I notice a tiny fracture near one of the spokes. I decide to replace the rim, not the entire wheel, as a precaution. It's a $95 bill, including labor. Again, with 10k+ miles on the wheels and every kind of abuse from a 200+ lb rider, that's a relative bargain. To say that a hand-built wheel would not have broken under these circumstances and with this many miles, or could be repaired for less cost, is absurd.
If hand-built wheels are your preference then that's your choice. Yet the relevance to my point in this discussion is non-existant.


----------

